# Cabbage on BJ Penn vs Sean Sherk - "First round demolition of Sean Sherk".



## martialtalkfan (May 21, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...an-sherk-first-round-demolition-of-sean-sherk


----------



## Nolerama (May 22, 2008)

guerrilla marketer?


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2008)

This is all I got

404 - Article #169 not found
*You may not be able to visit this page because of:*

an *out-of-date bookmark/favourite*
a search engine that has an *out-of-date listing for this site*
a *mistyped address*
you have *no access* to this page
The requested resource was not found.
An error has occurred while processing your request.
*Please try one of the following pages:*


Home Page
If difficulties persist, please contact the System Administrator of this site.
Article #169 not found


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 22, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> This is all I got
> 
> 404 - Article #169 not found
> *You may not be able to visit this page because of:*
> ...



Their website crashed yesterday. Here it is again just in case:
http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...an-sherk-first-round-demolition-of-sean-sherk


----------

